# How do I use Lepou?



## trickae

I went to lepou.blogspot and downloaded the files there. They're just dll files stored in rar folders. Is there an application I can use to open these? 

I've downloaded lecab, shred1.0, poulin head etc - but there's no exe file to execute these. 

Help!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

They are VST plugins that has to be opened in your Digital Audio Workstation. If you don't own one, download Reaper - It's free and works wonders. You have to put the DLL files in your reaper plugin folder. After that you open reaper and use the amps in your signal chain. Remember that you wont go far with only amps as you need a cabinet simulator after your amp block.


----------



## 22km Tombstone

Reaper is not freeware. 

You can download it for free and use it unrestricted for 30 days. After that, if you're still using it, you should buy a license. It's cheap ($40 for personal license).


----------



## Customisbetter

You can't use these if you are using a Mac just so you know.


----------



## ddtonfire

Customisbetter said:


> You can't use these if you are using a Mac just so you know.



Actually one of them is for Mac now, but it's still a VST and thus can't be used in Logic


----------



## theclap

he's talking about opening the files they come in .rar
download WinRAR at download.com or something. It's like reaper in that it is technically not free, but it is


----------



## ddtonfire

Oh? Then how would he know they're .dll files if he can't open the rar?


----------



## theclap

ddtonfire said:


> Oh? Then how would he know they're .dll files if he can't open the rar?


doh i read that too quickly hahahaha. I guess I deserve that?

I'll just add you can put these anywhere on your computer in reaper as long as you specify where they are by going to options > preferences > VST which is a subfolder of Plug-ins and specifcing the folder path. you can also specify multiple paths within the text box. I would also reccomend Reaper to anyone after battling back and forth between avid and steinberg products.


----------



## ddtonfire

Haha it's all cool!


----------



## ArrowHead

How to use Lepou?

Lecarefully.


----------



## nojyeloot

trickae said:


> I went to lepou.blogspot and downloaded the files there. They're just dll files stored in rar folders. Is there an application I can use to open these?
> 
> I've downloaded lecab, shred1.0, poulin head etc - but there's no exe file to execute these.
> 
> Help!


 
Hey bro, if you still need help after all this, PM me. I had to figure out all this audio recording stuff on my own, from scratch (before I got on ss.org), so I feel your pain. It's simple once you understand "what does what".


----------



## trickae

Thanks guys. 

I stumbled accross Lepou after I made a complaint thread regarding Pod Farm and Guitar Rig 4 having terrible stock tones - over at Jemsite. Didn't know lepou was just the raw files and it didn't come with a standalone GUI based software.

Anyways - So Repear includes some provision for amp and cab modelling? 
I have repear installed but haven't had a chance to play around with it at all. DOn't have an issue paying for it. 

Right now I'm overwhelmed with finding a good tone with Guitar Rig 4 or Pod Farm. I have cubase Le5 and Ableton installed as well but haven't played with either of them yet. 

Do you guys have any good guides or online resources to get up and running with reaper fast - including VST use etc?


----------



## ArrowHead

trickae said:


> I am having trouble learning guitar rig, pod farm, reaper, lepou, Le5, and ableton all at once




Concentrate on one thing at a time, and stop downloading software.

Not even looking to get into a piracy debate, just know that when you download thousands of dollars in gear at once, you're handing yourself a gigantic learning curve.

Pick ONE thing, and work on it. Try that products specific forum, since you'll get a LOT more help and answers that way.


----------



## trickae

ArrowHead said:


> Concentrate on one thing at a time, and stop downloading software.
> 
> Not even looking to get into a piracy debate, just know that when you download thousands of dollars in gear at once, you're handing yourself a gigantic learning curve.
> 
> Pick ONE thing, and work on it. Try that products specific forum, since you'll get a LOT more help and answers that way.




whoa whoa hold on - not downloading anything for free mate. 

I *bought* Audio Kontrol 1 *which* *came with* Cubase LE and Guitar Rig 4 Essentials

I *bought* Pod Studio GX *which came* *with *pod farm 2.02 and ableton

I'm still demo-ing reaper which I used for a grand total of 31 minutes since I installed it. I still have 29 days and 23hrs and 29 mins to purchase. I most likely will once I figure out how to EQ and enable VST Dll's

I'll try my hand at learning to use reaper in the meantime.


----------



## ArrowHead

You missed my point entirely:

Regardless of what you pay for, stick it ALL on the shelf, pick one, and learn it. You're taking on too much, then saying you can't get good tones. Start there. Pick one, and work with it. Dig in a little, ask around their forums, etc...

Trying to learn the basic concepts or recording, the recording software, TWO separate modeling softwares, and more at the same time is insane. The answer to all your problems is to take smaller bites.


----------



## theclap

Reaper has its own wiki and a forum. Anything on the topic of reaper can be found in either of those places. If you're looking for these VSTs which are on your computer as dlls. make a new track(ctrl+t) and click on the fx button that comes up with the new track, it's in the little box on the left of the screen which appeared when you made a new track. once you click on the fx button, you can thenclick add in the bottom left corner to add effects from your library. you'll see DX and other things like that that look foreign to you, just ignore them and look at the ones that start with VST. Reaper comes with a nice amount of preinstalled VSTs that all begin mostly with Rea. like ReaXcomp, ReaEQ, ReaComp, etc. That's as far as I'm going to go you should explorer and figure out everything else on your own by using the internet, buddies, or superiors as your resource.


----------



## trickae

thanks guys. 

Will stick to using Reaper for now - until I get a hang of things. 

Cheers


----------

